# Trial, Trail, etc um Erlangen



## Günna X (23. Oktober 2009)

Servus
bin neu hier in der Gegend und suche ein paar schöne Trialmöglichkeiten bzw Trails in und um Erlangen. Hauptsache etwas was die Fahrtechnik verbessert. Also keine Touren etc.
Könnt ihr was empfehlen? -bitte mit Ortsbeschreibung, da ich mich nicht so gut hier auskenne.
Danke schonmal

Servus


----------



## Ketchyp (23. Oktober 2009)

Richtiges Trial? Es gibt einen Trialpark beim "Easthouse", ist beim Obi beim Röthelheimpark. Stehst bei der Ausfahrt vom Obi vom Parkplatz, fährst über die Straße, hälst dich 10m links und dann rechts auf  den Weg, der rechts an dem "Hügel" vorbeigeht. Dem Weg folgste ein gutes Stückchen (an den Häusern vorbei usw.) irgendwann knickt er als Hauptweg links ab, da weiter, nach ca 200-300m kommt dann der "Dirtpark" mit dem Trialpark.
Trails gibts überall im Wald (Ratsberg, Kalchreuth, Tennenlohe/Wildpferde) usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günna X (23. Oktober 2009)

> Trails gibts überall im Wald (Ratsberg, Kalchreuth, Tennenlohe/Wildpferde) usw.


kannst du karten empfehlen, in denen die wege drin sind?


----------



## Graukeil (23. Oktober 2009)

Guckst du z.B. da:
http://www.aweaxum.de/41349.html
Karten sind wegen Copyright immer ein Problem.
Google auch nach Zabotrails.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Günna X (23. Oktober 2009)

Danke schonmal



Graukeil schrieb:


> Guckst du z.B. da:
> Karten sind wegen Copyright immer ein Problem.



Wieso ist das ein Problem? Ich will sie mir ja kaufen und nicht, dass ihr sie mir irgendwo hochladet etc sondern ich will nur ein Blatt und den dazugehörigen Verlag wissen den ihr bevorzugt

Grüße


----------



## Graukeil (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich arbeite mit TOP50 vom Bayer. Landesvermessungsamt für die Trails. Dazu Kompasskarte 170 für die Wandermarkierungen.


----------



## Günna X (23. Oktober 2009)

wunderbar. besten dank


----------



## Ketchyp (26. Oktober 2009)

Es emfpiehlt sich auch einfach mal den Rathsberg hochzufahren und einfach mal sich umzuschauen, in den Reichswald beim Obi zu fahren Richtung Wildpferdegehege und sich von dort dann Stück für Stück weiterzutasten - mit nem Kompass in der Tasche findet man immer wieder zurück. Einfach jeden Weg nehmen der wie ein Trail ausschaut und jeden Fahrer fragen den man über dem Weg fährt


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin am anfang auch einfach irgendwie Richtung Kalchreuth/Wildpferde gefahren. Auf den großen Waldautobahnen kommst du immer recht flott wieder zurück -is dannn zwar langweilig, wenn man den Rückweg nicht mehr auf Trails fahren kann aber dafür gehts wenigstens recht flott. Ich bin dann allerdings auch schon paar mal bei Dormitz rausgekommen - also ziemlicher Umweg. Um die Trails in Kalchreuth zu finden sollte man aber mal mit einem mitfahren, der sich auskennt. Es gibt aber auch bei www.gps-tour.info nen paar GPS-Tracks - einfach mit der Karte auf Erlangen zoomen. Kannst mir ja mal schreiben, wenn du in die Richtung willst (ich wohn direkt beim OBI).
Beim Rathsberg sind die aktuellen Trails auf der Seite vom Waldkrankenhaus.
aber auch gaanz auf der anderen Seite beim TrimmDich-Pfad gibts einen.


----------

